# Plant ID please



## flillia (Sep 11, 2008)

I got this fella in my shipment from Aquariumplants.com and he's certainly not anything I ordered.

Big, though.

I think they sent it instead of my red cryptocoryne wendtii but I'm not sure.

Unless of course this is it.. but I don't think so. I'm really new to plants but I'm not that new


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's an emersed _Echindorus_ species (sword plant). Hard to say which one though. I can say that it'll most likely get pretty big.


----------



## flillia (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks! 

It's already pretty big - it's at the top of my 29 gal. 

If it's an emersed form, does that mean that it's going to melt and transform into a submersed form?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

As the submerged leaves begin to grow and the older emerged leaves start to brown, just trim them off as low as you can with sharp scissors/clippers. You don't want them to decompose in your tank.

Swords are typically good about not melting off all at once. It will be a gradual process...maybe. 

-Dave


----------

